# stripers



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

got a few. lost a few.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice catch. What area were you fishing?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Neuse river. Season is closed now but it is some pretty fun catch and release fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------

